# Strawberry Ice Off



## TimJ (May 17, 2012)

Anybody driven past Strawberry lately? I'd like to make a trip up, but would like to know if the ice is receding from the shores yet.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

If we are anything like a normal year, ice off wont be for another month at least. Usually around the 20th of May.

-DallanC


----------



## ryno007 (Jan 28, 2016)

I drove by on US40 last Friday, and it's starting to pull back from the shore (especially by Ladders). Main water body still has ice on it, but if you wanted to cast from shore, there's open water to be hit. I'll be by there tomorrow too, I'll try and pay more attention.


----------



## nocturnalenemy (Jun 26, 2011)

Couple of buddies were fishing it yesterday. No word yet on how they did.


----------



## TimJ (May 17, 2012)

I also decided to contact Strawberry Bay Marina. They said there is definitely water to be fished and have had reports of "good" fishing. Ice off has begun!


----------



## hazmat (Apr 23, 2009)

TimJ said:


> I also decided to contact Strawberry Bay Marina. They said there is definitely water to be fished and have had reports of "good" fishing. Ice off has begun!


I drove by there on Saturday and conditions looked perfect some spots was 30-40 yards of open water yes ice off is happening right now


----------



## TimJ (May 17, 2012)

That's a cool picture, Nocturnal. Was that taken by a drone?


----------



## nocturnalenemy (Jun 26, 2011)

TimJ said:


> That's a cool picture, Nocturnal. Was that taken by a drone?


Don't think so. Just over on the SC side with the super steep banks.


----------



## muleydeermaniac (Jan 17, 2008)

Just out of curiosity, I haven't fished here all but twice. Both of them ice fishing. What lures do you use for ice off?


----------



## bekins24 (Sep 22, 2015)

Looks like I know where I will be Friday!


----------



## TimJ (May 17, 2012)

muleydeermaniac said:


> Just out of curiosity, I haven't fished here all but twice. Both of them ice fishing. What lures do you use for ice off?


Black maribou jigs and wooly buggers would be my first choice. Lucky Craft pointers work well too, but will make you sick to your stomach if you break one off.

You can always go the Power Bait or nightcrawler route, but it may or may not be as productive as the above mentioned.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

muleydeermaniac said:


> Just out of curiosity, I haven't fished here all but twice. Both of them ice fishing. What lures do you use for ice off?


Minnows or chub meat are popular. If you get a kick tube there and move out to the ice edge, you can jig a tube jig and do well.

-DallanC


----------



## muleydeermaniac (Jan 17, 2008)

Thank you Gentleman!


----------



## ryno007 (Jan 28, 2016)

I was by there yesterday about 3:30p and there were a couple of kick tubers out near Ladders. I've had good luck in that area throwing wooley buggers in the past (although I haven't fished ice off there in a couple of years).


----------



## TimJ (May 17, 2012)

Ryno, How far out from the shore was the ice?


----------



## ryno007 (Jan 28, 2016)

TimJ said:


> Ryno, How far out from the shore was the ice?


I would say a good 60+ feet around Ladders, dropping down to about 20 as you move laterally along the shoreline. Probably too far to cast from shore across to the ice at the wide spots (in order to pull a lure back and drop it off the ice), but doable at the more narrow areas.


----------



## WasatchOutdoors (Sep 26, 2007)

muleydeermaniac said:


> Just out of curiosity, I haven't fished here all but twice. Both of them ice fishing. What lures do you use for ice off?


for me, i've usually had good results with either a fly rod and wooly buggers and dark leech patterns, or a maribou jig with a little sucker meat on it. but lighter weight and slower sinking seem to work best for me.


----------

